# Best Sublimation printer



## ladycdw (Jun 29, 2015)

What is the best sublimation printer for small home business?


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We have been using Ricoh sublimation with Sawgrass Cartridges for the last 7 years.
We always leave it powered on so it self cleans. We have gone a month without using it and not had any clogging issues.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Connie, hi, I use two ricohs and have zero complaints about them, okay the sawgrass inks are initially expensive but they last well and the printer does everything it should. I cant see any reason to try and cut corners because I like to just get on with things, and don't have to worry that this time it might not work again.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I also have a ricoh that doesn't get used often as most of my business is screen printing and I've never had a problem with it


----------



## kennethj (Aug 24, 2014)

I use a Virtuoso SG 400, works great, no complaints.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been using two ricohs for 4years. No problems. The Virtuoso band Sawgrass taking the Ricoh brand, slapping their logo on top of it and then up charging it. Trust me... Same machine.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

ssmedia7 said:


> Trust me... Same machine.


Didn't know that, thanks.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

ssmedia7 said:


> I have been using two ricohs for 4years. No problems. The Virtuoso band Sawgrass taking the Ricoh brand, slapping their logo on top of it and then up charging it. Trust me... Same machine.


Which model vs. which model?
Like which model Ricohs is the sister to Sawgrass?


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I have to agree with all the posters here. Although you pay more for Sawgrass inks, the Ricoh is the easiest, most trouble free way to get started in sublimation. Plus, as others have mentioned, it is more forgiving of low use than an Epson might be.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Connie, I use the Epson Work force 7110 and Cobra Inks. You can search my threads where I documented with photos my experience starting with this printer and using the Cobra products. You can also search all the threads for sublimation printers and get a lot of information that way. Everyone has preferences and experiences vary. Good luck whichever way you go.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

I have an Epson 7110 with a Cobra CIS and it works well enough. There have been times where I haven't used it for 3-4 weeks (I don't advise this) and have had to clean the lines out and do a couple head cleanings. I'd say if you want pain free (well.... None are completely pain free) operating, you've got the extra cash upfront, or you're not comfortable with your graphics program yet go with a Ricoh. If you're familiar with artwork, profiles, or just need to save money then an Epson with cobra would do.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

The Ricoh 3110 DN is the same printer as the Virtuoso SG 400


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

ParrotPrinting said:


> The Ricoh 3110 DN is the same printer as the Virtuoso SG 400


I look around and very few Ricoh 3110 DN available but more of the Virtuoso SG 400 available.
From what I have found so far, in NEW...The Ricoh has been cheaper.


----------



## Press2Press (Oct 23, 2015)

mcpix said:


> I have to agree with all the posters here. Although you pay more for Sawgrass inks, the Ricoh is the easiest, most trouble free way to get started in sublimation. Plus, as others have mentioned, it is more forgiving of low use than an Epson might be.


Well stated. One has to be realistic when starting. If you can take out many of the pitfalls of dyesub by purchasing a reliable system that takes little maintenance you are ahead of the game. Many times people get hung up on ink cost. If you are doing mugs, etc the cost of ink is not a real factor for most. Furthermore are you really saving money on ink if you are having to flush and clean multiple times? 

What is the worst that can happen? You sell so much that ink cost becomes a factor? I do not know the numbers but just from experience there are very few in the desktop world that print so much ink is truly a critical cost factor. If this was the case one would go to wide format. Surely there is a small segment that may be the exception to the rule but generally speaking ink cost in desktop will not be the key factor to success or failure.


----------



## ARHYTHMATIK (Dec 11, 2013)

If you're going with a Ricoh printer, you're stuck using Sawgrass ink. WAY expensive. It's about $2.50 per print on a full 11x17 sheet. Other inks are much less expensive if you use a desktop Epson printer, but then you run into heads clogging after a few hundred prints. Pick your battle.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I havn't tried these guys yet but I intend to they tell me their ink is "gelink" Sublimation Ink Cartridge Set for Ricoh 3110DN 7100DN Includes Ink Ricoh GC41 | eBay


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Press2Press said:


> Well stated. One has to be realistic when starting. If you can take out many of the pitfalls of dyesub by purchasing a reliable system that takes little maintenance you are ahead of the game. Many times people get hung up on ink cost. If you are doing mugs, etc the cost of ink is not a real factor for most. Furthermore are you really saving money on ink if you are having to flush and clean multiple times?
> 
> What is the worst that can happen? You sell so much that ink cost becomes a factor? I do not know the numbers but just from experience there are very few in the desktop world that print so much ink is truly a critical cost factor. If this was the case one would go to wide format. Surely there is a small segment that may be the exception to the rule but generally speaking ink cost in desktop will not be the key factor to success or failure.


Riderz Ready, ink costs matter on the desktop. Hands down. You loose $2 for a full design on a t-shirt or almost a buck for a mouse pad using Sawgrass inks

8 x10 tile loose $1
8 x10 metal loose $1
tote loose $1

_Very few people just do mugs or small Unisub stuff, especially those here looking to sublimation on the t-shirt forum._

That would be about $4 more of ink on one of your BMX Jersey's if you were using ink at desktop prices Riderz. 

Ink it is not THE key factor to success of failure, but once you are successful it can be very painful to your bottom line. And changing later to cheap ink is painful once you have established customers with re-orders. 

Your substrate sizes should determine if you are going large or small format. We are now in the post Sawgrass era.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> Ink it is not THE key factor to success of failure, but once you are successful it can be very painful to your bottom line. And changing later to cheap ink is painful once you have established customers with re-orders.
> 
> Your substrate sizes should determine if you are going large or small format. We are now in the post Sawgrass era.


So are you saying that your customers will notice if you swap to cheap ink then?

And @ ARYTHMETIK, I'd like to see the proof that an A4 costs $2.50 or £1.60 in real money. it might be around a quid if it is an absolutely full page of colour but who does that non stop? slates maybe, but then who does slates only?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Dekzion said:


> So are you saying that your customers will notice if you swap to cheap ink then?
> 
> And @ ARYTHMETIK, I'd like to see the proof that an A4 costs $2.50 or £1.60 in real money. it might be around a quid if it is an absolutely full page of colour but who does that non stop? slates maybe, but then who does slates only?


If you have existing art that customers re-order on an on-going basis you can't just "plug and play" new inks and expect your customers not to notice. Generally the existing artwork must be tweaked if you want to keep the same look. Especially artists products and companies with color controlled trademarks and logos.

I did this some years ago changing ink brands to save costs. It was _painful_ and during the changeover period I put new customers on the new inks as I eventually got everyone converted.

And it really has nothing to do with cheap inks, it has to do with changing inks in general. Even not so cheap inks, there is a delta, even with a ICC profile that is supposed to "standardize" color.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mcpix said:


> I have to agree with all the posters here. Although you pay more for Sawgrass inks, the Ricoh is the easiest, most trouble free way to get started in sublimation. Plus, as others have mentioned, it is more forgiving of low use than an Epson might be.


Actually as long as you keep a Ricoh plugged in isn't really forgiving low use, that is because it is not getting low use even if you are are not printing often. It has function built in that trickles inks thru the heads on an on-going basis, this occurs automatically.

You can do the same thing with Epson but you have to get 3rd party software and keep your computer on if you want to have this automated.

What is often overlooked on the Ricoh is that the real reason the Ricoh are perceived less maintenance is that the SG carts are factory sealed and not refillable. The carts have a really good vacuum done with professional production equipment.

Unclogging an Epson due to infrequent use is not a big deal if you don't let it go too long. Most issues of banding arise due to the prime on the refillable ink delivery system or it's setup.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ladycdw said:


> What is the best sublimation printer for small home business?


What do you intend to make?


----------



## Dobytn (Nov 8, 2015)

My question is that the Ricoh is very much indeed like the SG400. Does it include the creative studio software too? If not what does it include.

I have an epson 1400 here and just starting sublimation. If i get SG400, I would have to buy the bypass tray which makes this more expensive. So not sure what to do?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ARHYTHMATIK said:


> If you're going with a Ricoh printer, you're stuck using Sawgrass ink. WAY expensive. It's about $2.50 per print on a full 11x17 sheet. Other inks are much less expensive if you use a desktop Epson printer, but then you run into heads clogging after a few hundred prints. Pick your battle.


There are several non SG Ricoh sublimation ink alternatives around now. A few of those have been posted here in various threads.

Question becomes ICC profile support and the new printer warranty, but that's really a different topic. 

I don't know if the inks are good or not, just know they exist and you can find them on Ebay and Amazon.


----------



## bullmoose (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm running a Epson artisan 1430 with a CIS running cobra ink. Was looking at the t3270 as an upgrade because the 1430 can't keep up with the demand. Is this the best mid level printer solution? Just need something that can handle higher volume and that I don't have to babysit. Any advice is welcome.


----------

